# Spillers Millenium Mill-Docklands-03/08



## darthbuzz (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello, welcome to my first report. 
Dmax and myself visited the mill on a couple of occasions and these will hopefully not be the last. There is a huge film set along with temporary city there at the moment filming an Iraqi themed film, with Matt Damon(Team America), called Green Zone.





Not the mill but.........




















Me and my ninja impression




Dmax admiring the view
















Had to have a go at the D-silo aswell








I also took my camcorder and got some great footage of this guy.........yes its a Peregrine Falcon. Endangered and very much protected.




We were there for about 8 hours but it felt like 2.......... Amazing how time flies when you are enjoying yourself.
For anyone unfamiliar with the Millennium Mill you can see it and the history here....
http://wikimapia.org/#lat=51.504055&lon=0.031865&z=17&l=0&m=a&v=2

Hope you enjoy, darthbuzz


----------



## LittleMadam (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Spillers Millenium Mill-Docklands-03/08-REPORT*

Lovely report there, this place is amazing. And the falcon - wow!! 

I also cant believe you were in there for 8 hours!! Did no one stop or say anything to you?


----------



## darthbuzz (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Spillers Millenium Mill-Docklands-03/08-REPORT*

Hi Tamasine. Once inside that is almost impossible if you are careful. As for the Falcon..well that was amazing. The fastest bird of prey in the world. I on;y remember seeing 1 but there must have been a breeding pair. There are only 7 pairs in London. 
darthbuzz


----------



## diluted (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Spillers Millenium Mill-Docklands-03/08-REPORT*

Darthbuzz, I don't think we can discuss security in the forums so you may need to edit your post. 

Great photos though, looks like a cracking place.


----------



## darthbuzz (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Spillers Millenium Mill-Docklands-03/08-REPORT*

Cheers geezer.....edited. It is a huge place with lots of history. 
darthbuzz


----------

